# New Hunting Puppy



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

My new puppy was born last week, so I figured I'd show off a few pics. They are one week old today and I'll be picking her up over the July 24th weekend. There is a litter of eight pups and I've got pick of the litter.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, what are they?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

They are English ****er Spaniels.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! I hand an ECS as a kid that was lights out on pheasants. These little dogs are probably the perfect hunting dog for the small, urban fields most pheasants inhabit these days in Utah.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, my uncles English ****er is excellent on pheasants. Fortunately for him he's got a two month pheasant season and access to a lot of prime pheasant country on private property. With the lack of access to pheasant ground in Utah, I think we'll spend some time in grouse country here in Utah. In addition to that, I foresee a few pheasant trips to Idaho, Wyoming, and Montana in the future.


----------



## Timex (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice call on the English ****er. You dont see too many of the field bred english ****ers here in UT. I picked one up in Eastern Idaho last year and it has turned out to be a wonderful dog. I needed something smaller and more ideal for a family setting and she has fit the bill perfectly. Although I've only hunted one season with her, I could'nt be happier. She absolutely loves birds and goes like crazy all day long. She is also super funny to hunt behind. People thinks she looks like a springer puppy and all the kids love her. Good luck!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice lookin' batch of pups! You'll have to keep us posted on it as it grows up!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> You dont see too many of the field bred english ****ers here in UT.


Yeah, I'm going all the way to Sheridan, WY for this one. My uncle has seen the same results that you've described in his dog. I'll post some more pics of their growth as I get them.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some more pics at three weeks old. By the way, there are two males and two females still available if anybody is intereseted in one. They'll be ready on July 24.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, they're five weeks old now. They are getting dang cute! I think I'm driving my wife nuts with my excitement. Only three weeks till pickup. Here's a few pics that were taken last night.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife said I could have one, but the house is too crowded, somebody has to go !!

Ya hoo !!! The wife is moving out !!!! -/|\- -/|\- *OOO* 

What going on with those pups tails, are they that way from the factory or were they cut off?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm unfamiliar with the breed, are the flushers or pointers?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I'm unfamiliar with the breed, are the flushers or pointers?


Flushers- imagine a little Springer Spaniel that whirls through the brush like the Tasmanian Devil. They're funny little dogs that tend to have impish personalities...very intelligent little rascals. ECS have sensitive noses and can really track running birds well, a fun pheasant dog.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

.45, The tails were docked to 1/3 length, as is the standard for the breed.



> I'm unfamiliar with the breed, are the flushers or pointers?


As BirdDogger said, they are flushers that are dynamite on upland birds. In the field they are all business and love to hunt. They can go all day with plenty of energy. In the home, they are one of the friendliest house dogs you can find and want to be a regular member of the family. They are a little bit larger than the American ****er Spaniel and a little bit smaller than the English Springer Spaniel. Here's an interesting little piece of history about English ****ers and English Springers:



> The ****er and Springer Spaniels developed together, with only size differentiating them until 1892 when the Kennel Club of England recognized them as separate breeds. Later, in the 1940's, the American and Canadian Kennel Clubs recognized the English ****er Spaniel as a separate breed from the American ****er Spaniel. The name ****er comes from the wood****, a bird this spaniel was originally bred to hunt. ****ers are also good at hunting other birds. They are excellent retrievers with delicate mouths. The English ****er hunts well in difficult terrain. These days, the English ****er is more often a companion dog due to his good-natured disposition. The talents of this breed are tracking, hunting, retrieving, watchdog, agility, and competitive obedience.


source: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/english****er.htm

From other reading that I have done I have learned that prior to the recognition of seperate breeds, they used to get both ****ers and Springers from the same litter, simply differentiating between them by size.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I was really close to getting an EC a few years ago. I also looked into the Russian Spanial, but in the end decided to go with a small pointing breed.

Good luck with your pup, they are always fun.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

For anybody interested, these pups are going to be ready for pickup and delivered to Salt Lake on July 18.


----------

